# Dole and Depression,Where do I stand?



## BestNameEver (14 Jun 2011)

I recently finished the first year of a two year repeat leaving certificate course.At the start of the year I tried to apply for the dole,and the back to school allowance,but I was refused both because I have never been on the dole before.During the course of the year I was also diagnosed with depression,which has had quiet a terrible affect on me,I am on antidepressents that arn't really working and my head is in no clear state to go look for a job,because I know I won't be able to hold it for any length.I have been unemployed for nearly four years.Now that I am not in College until September again,Am I entitled to claim for the dole?or will they refuse me on the basis that I am returning to college in September? Am I eligable to claim anything if not the dole?because I have no income whatsoever at the moment,all I depend on is my mother who is a single parent with two small children

answers are much appreciated,thanks


----------



## Mommah (14 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation.
Just to remind you that depression is a treatable condition and between you and your health care providers you will get through this difficult period.

You could consider going to see your community welfare officer, I imagine you may be entitled to disability allowance which pays about the same as the dole. Bring some evidence of your medical condition eg leter from your doctor or a prescription.

Get out and get some exercise...it really helps with depression.
Welll done you getting into college...there is alot to look forward to.


----------



## Ildánach (14 Jun 2011)

What age are you?  If you have been unemployed for 4 years, then why  were you not on a social welfare payment before starting your course?

If you are a full-time student, then there is a general disqualification  from Jobseekers during the holiday period.  However, if you were 23 or  older when you started the course, this disqualification does not apply,  although you may still have difficulties persuading them that you are  available for full-time work given your intention to start back in  college in September.  You can of course apply.  If you are on  Jobseekers for 3 months, then you can apply for Back to Education  Allowance (Second Level), although in general this is only for the first  year of a course, although you might be able to persuade them to apply  the exemption in your circumstances and apply it to the second year.

As far as the depression is concerned, if this preventing you from  looking or being available for full-time work, then you will not be  eligible for a Jobseekers payment.  You may be eligible for Disability  Allowance as the previous poster stated, but this will depend on the  medical evidence.

If you submit an application for either Jobseekers or Disability, you  can in general apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance from your  Community Welfare Officer in your local health clinic and they can pay  you until the claim is determined.  However Supplementary Welfare  Allowance is not available to full-time students either unless you are  on the Back to Education Allowance.

It sounds like there is something in the background that is preventing  you from accessing social welfare payment (perhaps you have a partner  with income, or are under 25 and living with parents???).  Anyway, it is  quite complicated now that you have entered the education system  without going through the social welfare channels, you would be better  speaking to an expert on this, perhaps speak to someone in FAS, or the  Irish National Organisation of the Unemployed who run information line  01 8560088


----------

